
Poland: Government agency fines private TV station for coverage of protests - tomazz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42316307
======
himom
Sounds like the 3rd/4th item in headlines on Democracy Now tomorrow.
Censorship and facism are on the rise globally because history repeatedly
shows the majority are ignorant fools and always fall for populist hate and
false promises to ameliorate their discontent with scapegoats and quick-fixes.

~~~
megaman22
Maybe people hate the bullshit that has been pedaled by their shit mass media
and legislature

~~~
baq
But why they don't hate the bullshit that their alt media feeds them?

~~~
megaman22
Because it's a different brand of bullshit, that's closer to reality.

------
acd
I can recommend Timothy Snyder’s book “On tyrany”. It is easy too loose your
democracy too populist once they start attacking democratic institutions like
news and the courts.

Please also read 14 characteristics of facism. Warning point controlling the
media.
[https://ratical.org/ratville/CAH/fasci14chars.html](https://ratical.org/ratville/CAH/fasci14chars.html)

~~~
expertentipp
An article on fining a TV "news" station which is in one portfolio with Food
Network and Travel Channel of some media giant, and suddenly... fascism!

------
dpc_pw
As much as I dislike the ruling party, it's all politics and the major TVs in
Poland are just foreign influence agents and they lie to their teeth about
everything. For a weaker country like Poland to break out of foreign rule,
they have to muster the power and get rid of foreign agents. Free speech has
nothing to do with mass media which are just propaganda tools used by whoever
is their real owner.

Free speech in Poland is doing way better than almost anywhere else in the
world. You can think, write and say what you want. There is no official or
unofficial wrong-think commandos, or ideologies shoved down everyone's throat.
You can actually have a public discussion there, without fear of retaliation,
being ostracised, fired and unemployable forever, etc. In some parts of USA
you can't even say "Merry Christmas" anymore without fear of being labelled a
bigot, racist or whatever and having a talk with an HR.

And comments about fascism etc in Poland are offensive and ignorant. Polish
people like noone else in the world are wary of ideologies like communism and
fascism. A lot of people here making such comments, wouldn't recognize fascism
and totalitarianism if it hit them in the head. Otherwise, they would be
discussing American universities, antifa, PC police etc all the time, not
"raise of fascism in Europe". Poland, as lame as it is in some respects is an
awesome place if you value freedom of speech and mind. Come and visit.

------
Feniks
Allowing Poland into the EU was a mistake. It takes decades for a country to
build up its democratic political culture. Something like this wouldn't even
be conceivable in Denmark or the Netherlands.

~~~
lossolo
This has more publicity today because this TV station was taken over by US
based company last year. Department of justice made a statement because US
based company was fined. If this TV station would be owned by last owner today
then things for sure would be different..

Do not judge Poland, if you want to judge someone then judge polish
government. This government is a result of populism wave that also elected
Trump in US, made Nazi party entering Bundestag in Germany, made UK leave EU
etc.

Before Law and Justice party took over, Poland was ruled by pro democratic,
very pro EU and liberal-centric party. Poland (polish people) is the most pro
EU country in whole Europe (source: eurostat) and was for last x years every
year.

~~~
expertentipp
TVN is American-owned station producing American-style "news". The main reason
probably why this incident is getting international attention.

> result of populism wave that also elected Trump in US, made Nazi party
> entering Bundestag in Germany

That escalated quickly.

~~~
lafar6502
So what exactly is wrong with 'american-style' news and why it deserves a
government punishment? They were fined for reporting protests agains the
ruling party, but you somehow try to imply it was because they did it in
american style?

~~~
Feniks
"Independent media" is very new in Eastern Europe. You'd be amazed at the
links politicians have with TV stations and newspapers.

~~~
expertentipp
> You'd be amazed at the links politicians have with TV stations and
> newspapers.

As if it wasn't the case in any other country as well... US in particular...

